# R22



## wetbulb (Jul 20, 2013)

Out of NU-22, 407c, or MO99 which would you suggest as a drop in?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

MO99

Too much glide with 407C.

Nu22 is already obsoletged by NU22B. Same ingrediants, just different percentages, and less capacity loss then NU22. But still contains butane(HC-600)


----------

